# duda con unos parlantes



## damix666 (Feb 3, 2007)

estoy pensando en comprar unosparlantes que me estan vendiendo son unos parlantes de 4" y tienen una capacidad de 450w y nesecito saber si me servin para un amplificador de 800w que esta fabricado conunos transistores planos lo que pasa es que tengo la duda a demas creo que los parlantes son de carro y lo que yo nesecito es algo para tener musica en mi casa


----------



## Dano (Feb 3, 2007)

Por funcionar funcionaria pero si subes mucho el volumen lo mas seguro es que se quemen.

Saludos


----------

